# Bernese mountain dog as farm dog



## Chago

My pup is about 10 weeks now. We're in the midst of beginning our hobby farm. We're building barn and fences this summer. Hopefully get a few sheep before fall. 

My wife and I own our own businesses so we don't work 9-5. Sometimes I work incredible hours then the following month am home almost everyday. My wife entirely works from home. So we spend a ton of time outside. Our pup is played with at least a hour with me in morning before I leave. Then during day my wife and daughter are outside most of day. And every evening when I'm home we send a lot of time outdoors. But at night we go inside and he stays out. We won't be bringing him indoors. He doesn't whine or anything he seems to love the garage. Even when were outside sometimes he stays in garage. 

My plan is for him to live with the flock. Sleep in barn etc. I have set up the invisible fence on the entire 4 acre property. So he's loose all day. I was hoping he would family up with them and won't be lonely. I feed him raw so he's got a great diet. 

By doing this am I creating a bad dog??? On dog forums they make me out to be a animal abuser. I figured these people are all city folk. They have never seen a farm dog. My plan was to give the dog access to either sit in pasture with sheep. Or stay on rest of property. But at night to sleep with them in barn. 

Thought? Am I over exaggerating.


----------



## Batt

> On dog forums they make me out to be a animal abuser. My plan was to give the dog access to either sit in pasture with sheep. Or stay on rest of property. But at night to sleep with them in barn.


Sounds like a great life for real "working" dog. Perhaps not so much for those little city "yap" dogs that have to stay in an apartment all day.


> I figured these people are all city folk. They have never seen a farm dog.


I think you are probably right.


----------



## Chago

You just made me feel a lot better lol. I was starting to think that maybe farmers don't keep dogs with animals lol


----------



## RubyJane

You are aware that BMDs are not Livestock Guardian Dogs?


----------



## Maura

Your dog was bred to be a farm dog and draft dog. He may enjoy pulling a little cart. While not an LCD, he will guard the farm in general. He is a family dog and needs daily interaction with his p people, even when no longer a cute little puppy.

I would bring him to a farm with sheep soon so he can be exposed to them.


----------



## Rosepath

While still in the puppy stage, putting him in with sheep would be a recipe for sadness.
He'll likely chew ears or chase just for fun, which can end up with dead lambs and a ruined dog - meaning he wouldn't be safe around livestock smaller than him ever again. (sad voice of experience here, Great Pyrs and even Border Collie-wise). He could sleep in the barn nicely if there was a panel or fence between him and the flock - they can all see each other but the sheep are safe. He can let you know if anything is out there that's a threat. Not familiar with the breed, just passing on some of our experience. Older dogs that are LGD's and been raised with sheep and goats, a different story, and they can and do stay inside the fence and do a great job. It's just asking a lot of a pup (even up to over a year old) to not play/chew/prey on sheep, especially if there's any time they're all out of sight, it only takes a few minutes to have a dead lamb


----------



## Maura

Not saying he should be allowed to &#8216;play&#8217; with the sheep, just be exposed to them. He should be on a leash and/or the other side of the fence.


----------



## RubyJane

My Pyrs were were with sheep, lambs and goats from puppyhood on and were even trying to guard as pups. That livestock guarding instinct was bred bone deep. They were in a chain link kennel with lambs and a big black bear was circling the kennel. The pups were circling the inside, barking their heads off and the lambs were in the dog house. 
I would never put a border collie pup with sheep. Whole different set of instincts at play.


----------



## CAjerseychick

I have a bernese mt dog and a great pyreenes- anatolian. They are very very different dogs. One is a handler oriented family farm dog (note the word Family) the second is a LGD dog and has that temprament- he does not look to his people for guidance or direction.
The Berner was not developed to be a LGD. He will do fine in your set up (I dont think they neccessarily had to come inside at night as long as they have all day with their people) but he does expect socialization (ie bonding time with his people and learning to work with them). His instincts are not the same as the LGD- who instinctively turns on all night and patrols. 
Also not sure where you are located, but it hitting 103 degrees (a couple hours ago) and he will be in the basement where the thermometer registers 77 degrees.
They dont tolerate heat very well at all and need to be able to take refuge from heat...
We only have 2 acres, btw....


----------



## CAjerseychick

Our basement is off the garage, we leave it open so he can go down and stay cool. Your pup may be trying to stay cool by staying in the garage. Ours does have very little prey drive and was easiest of all our dogs to transition to animals (goats, chickens, ducks, cats, rabbits)... and it is interesting but the BMD males can be very territorial and chase off other dogs (more so than our other 2 dogs, we also have a giant schnauzer)....


----------



## Pony

I'm sure your Berney will be a fab farm/family dog. LGD, not so much. 

And it's great to have a dog live outside, scouting the perimeter, keeping tabs on varmints and other intruders. 

But I have to agree that the breed is more human- rather than livestock-oriented. If you want an LGD in with your stock, then get an LGD breed and raise him with the stock from puppyhood on, preferably when you have young the same size/age as your guardian pup/dog.

I wish you all the best in your new adventures!


----------



## akane

I walked the property line of 42 acres with our bernese every evening. He never left the property when he got older because he knew what was his. He was great at keeping track of stray animals. If strange dogs showed up he didn't usually start a fight but would follow them around acting intimidating and waiting to see what they'd do. Most would get nervous and leave the property. We did end up with the neighbor's australian shepherd x chow because they chained him out and did nothing with him so he came to interact with us and our dog. 

I do suggest control when introducing to other animals. Being allowed free access from puppyhood made ours occasionally chase the large livestock when the animals got excited over something. He stopped that as he got older but it was a real problem at around 2-3years old.


----------



## Richard Nelson 94

Chago said:


> My pup is about 10 weeks now. We're in the midst of beginning our hobby farm. We're building barn and fences this summer. Hopefully get a few sheep before fall.
> 
> My wife and I own our own businesses so we don't work 9-5. Sometimes I work incredible hours then the following month am home almost everyday. My wife entirely works from home. So we spend a ton of time outside. Our pup is played with at least a hour with me in morning before I leave. Then during day my wife and daughter are outside most of day. And every evening when I'm home we send a lot of time outdoors. But at night we go inside and he stays out. We won't be bringing him indoors. He doesn't whine or anything he seems to love the garage. Even when were outside sometimes he stays in garage.
> 
> My plan is for him to live with the flock. Sleep in barn etc. I have set up the invisible fence on the entire 4 acre property. So he's loose all day. I was hoping he would family up with them and won't be lonely. I feed him raw so he's got a great diet.
> 
> By doing this am I creating a bad dog??? On dog forums they make me out to be a animal abuser. I figured these people are all city folk. They have never seen a farm dog. My plan was to give the dog access to either sit in pasture with sheep. Or stay on rest of property. But at night to sleep with them in barn.
> 
> Thought? Am I over exaggerating.


I have two Bernies two anatolian and one great pyrenees for my live stock guardian dogs and don't have any more problems with predators


----------



## muleskinner2

CAjerseychick said:


> I have a bernese mt dog and a great pyreenes- anatolian. They are very very different dogs. One is a handler oriented family farm dog (note the word Family) the second is a LGD dog and has that temprament- he does not look to his people for guidance or direction.
> The Berner was not developed to be a LGD. He will do fine in your set up (I dont think they neccessarily had to come inside at night as long as they have all day with their people) but he does expect socialization (ie bonding time with his people and learning to work with them). His instincts are not the same as the LGD- who instinctively turns on all night and patrols.
> Also not sure where you are located, but it hitting 103 degrees (a couple hours ago) and he will be in the basement where the thermometer registers 77 degrees.
> They dont tolerate heat very well at all and need to be able to take refuge from heat...
> We only have 2 acres, btw....


Yep.


----------

